# Childhood memories



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Can you relate to this video? 






Share some of your most memorable childhood moments if you wish.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Bittersweet memory of my 14th birthday. (1964) I collected coupons from corn syrup bottles that you could send in and get a picture of a Toronto Maple Leaf player. I collected the whole team. My neighbour worked at Maple Leaf gardens and he got me and my brother tickets to a leaf game. (greys) Because he worked there, we were able to be at the door that the players used to come in for the game so we got every picture signed by the player as they came in. All the greats were there. Had a pee standing beside Frank Mahovlich. (too much information?) My neighbour grabbed me a warm up puck and a old pair of Carl Brewers skates that had been thrown out. The only player that wasn't there was Dave Keon. He had family issues. A child I think. The bittersweet part was that over the years, the binder that held all the pictures went missing. I still have all the great memories though but wonder what a signed picture of every player (-1) of the 1964 Leafs might be worth today. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

No i cant i wast even around in the 80s lol. But a childhood memory would have to be fishing with my late grandfather he wasn't much older than 60 if was that when he passed. Fishing and making stuff with the wood in his woodshop and him saying "dont forget to pickup the nails i dont need a flat tire".

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

I was about 16 so a bit older than a child but this is my main memory.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

silvertonebetty said:


> No i cant i wast even around in the 80s lol. But a childhood memory would have to be fishing with my late grandfather he wasn't much older than 60 if was that when he passed. Fishing and making stuff with the wood in his woodshop and him saying "dont forget to pickup the nails i dont need a flat tire".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Yes, I agree with him on that point. I'm the same way. One of my saying which I hope is passed down the line is "There's no such thing as a good or bad carpenter. It's just that some are better at hiding their mistakes" Feel free to use it with your grandchildren.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2019)

Guitar101 said:


> Maple Leaf gardens


I was six when my dad took me to game 3 of the Leafs final in '67.
He told me that I fell asleep during the 1st OT. lol.
But, I was there.

The first concert my parents allowed me to go to, at 15, was KISS at MLG in '76.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Johnny Spune said:


> View attachment 239722
> 
> I was about 16 so a bit older than a child but this is my main memory.


Johnny, you and I are going to get along just great! I still love VH till this day. That is until I learned of ACDC! Lol kidding Those are my top two bands. Great minds think alike.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Standing on the back seat of the car as it drove along.

"Mom! Dad! Look at Terry! Look at Terry!"

I was so proud. I wanted to say something. But I was too little, and I couldn't speak yet. 

Sometimes I think my whole life has been based around that event. Getting attention and expressing myself. 

Pathetic.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I remember asking Santa for a bicycle. I think I was 8 or 9 at the time. I woke and ran to the living room where the most beautiful bike had been placed beside the Christmas tree. I was besides myself. 

I later found out that my father couldn’t afford to buy me a brand new bike so he got a second hand one dismantled it, tweaked and then painted it. It looked brand new to me. I was ecstatic. New, used, I didn’t care. 

That bike was my ticket to freedom.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Standing on the back seat of the car as it drove along.
> 
> "Mom! Dad! Look at Terry! Look at Terry!"
> 
> ...


We used to fight over who got to sit on the front benchseat armrest in my dad's cars (always BIG Oldsmobiles). Our seatbelts were my dad's big right arm shooting out sideways as he braked


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am sure some of you can remember these commercials. I can still sing along or hum the tune. Ingrained in my brain. Lol


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

We used to got to Mt Tremblant in the Laurentians to the car races. Once a month on Sunday my mom would pack up a huge lunch for all the family and we would head out at 6a.m. in order to get there early. My dad was a great driver, very steady and safe and he could cruise along with our 65 Ford Galaxie 500xl with a 390 in it. Thats just one of the great moments with my mom dad and family. Boy do i miss that.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Lola said:


> I am sure some of you can remember these commercials. I can still sing along or hum the tune. Ingrained in my brain. Lol


There isn’t (and wasn’t) any such thing as “Corinthian” leather.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

J-75 said:


> There isn’t (and wasn’t) any such thing as “Corinthian” leather.


No - but it sure sounds better than "Middle-income Newark" leather


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> I am sure some of you can remember these commercials. I can still sing along or hum the tune. Ingrained in my brain. Lol







you know what i remember from my childhood, aside from all the beatings?
this guy was my hero:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Lola said:


> That bike was my ticket to freedom.


Bikes, bikes, bikes. All we did was ride our bikes, everything depended on them. I can't imagine what it would have been like growing up without bikes.



cheezyridr said:


> this guy was my hero:


Yep. He was an icon. I remember seeing the Caesar's Palace crash on Wide World of Sports (the theme is playing in my head right now  ), I was devastated. Snake River Canyon was a let down though, and it kind of all fizzled out from there. Maybe the expression should be 'jumped the Snake' instead of 'jumped the shark'. 

Much later in life I picked up the Evel Knievel album. It's full of classic stuff, 'Evel talks to kids' is especially hilarious. I gave it to a friend who still has it.










Kurt Cobain was a big Knievel fan too, apparently he trashed the master tape though:
Dave Grohl says Kurt Cobain once stole from Evel Knievel (VIDEO)


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I remember coming home from grade school and my mom would have my favourite lunch ready for me. It was Campbell’s vegetable soup with ABC noodles along with Shiriff’s chocolate pudding with the little flavour bud in it. I would watch the Flinstones from 12-12:30 and then head back to school but not before my mother gave me a hug a kiss and a I love you before I left. Priceless memories!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Soggy tomato & mayo on white (in soggy waxed paper) for me, lol. We had to take a lunch & bus it.
Good times.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Soggy tomato & mayo on white (in soggy waxed paper) for me, lol. We had to take a lunch & bus it.
> Good times.


Dang farm kids.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if peanut butter and jelly disappeared back then, i woulda starved to death


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Lola said:


> Johnny, you and I are going to get along just great! I still love VH till this day. That is until I learned of ACDC! Lol kidding Those are my top two bands. Great minds think alike.


Damned rights Lola!
HNG^%$


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Crossing the North Atlantic in an ocean liner during a force 11 gale when I was about 6. Force 11 is one notch below a hurricane. The ship had two engines and it busted a prop shaft when the ass end came out of the water and overspun the shaft because the governor failed. Everyone was really sick. I remember the steward coming into our cabin with a trolly bearing the evening feed and he was saying “this weather is nothing” then the ship hit a big one and him and the fuckin trolly went back the way they came ass over tea kettle out the door. If the ship had lost the other engine it would have foundered in that weather and over ya go b’y - express trip to the bottom.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Jesus H Christ Wardo! That’s a frickin horror movie!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> if peanut butter and jelly disappeared back then, i woulda starved to death


We ate plenty of bologna sandwiches too.

It’s really weird because my parents never bought peanut butter unless it was for cookies or some other baked dessert that required it.

Really and truly over the course of growing up with a mother like mine we became best friends! But, my father was an asshole. Like they say, “you can choose your friends but not your family”. My mom was the quintessential June Cleaver mom. The big Sunday dinners she would make along with her home made apple pies. Good times! My mom and I had a really special bond. I miss her!


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Didn't see mud bogging in my older brother's '76 Ford 4x4 in that vid, so no.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Johnny Spune said:


> Jesus H Christ Wardo! That’s a frickin horror movie!


It was a good time lookin back on it...lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Did you ever have one of these? I remember all of us fighting over this toy inside the cereal box.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Lola said:


> Did you ever have one of these? I remember all of us fighting over this toy inside the cereal box.


Oh yeah !!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There was also a scuba diver. Both were operated with baking soda, that would bubble when you put the thing in water.

Anyone else remember Twinkles cereal? The box converted into a multi-page storybook.

My earliest television memories were:
Crusader Rabbit
Beany & Cecil
Circus Boy
Rin Tin Tin
Hopalong Cassidy
Cisco Kid
Roy Rogers
and of course, Zorro.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> There was also a scuba diver. Both were operated with baking soda, that would bubble when you put the thing in water.
> 
> Anyone else remember Twinkles cereal? The box converted into a multi-page storybook.
> 
> ...


I was a big Beany & Cecil fan. "Help Cecil, help!" .................................. "I'm coming Beany Boy!"


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2019)

I remember the cartoon.
The B&W was before my time.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of my heroes - Richard "Lord" Buckley, jazz monologist - did one of the character voices on the cartoon version.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My mom remarried to a guy with 5 kids when I was about 14. I have 2 younger brothers, and was the oldest of the total of 8. All 10 of us would pile into an about ‘75-76 full sized Dodge station wagon to go 90 minutes up the highway to the cottage on Lake Winnipeg. Hated that drive.

I also took my drivers test in that land yacht. Failed parallel parking the first time and had to go back.

I hated my step dad back then, he was a hard ass with high blood pressure, though a good provider. I was kind of a rebel, now I know he was doing his best to keep me on the straight and narrow the only way he knew how, by scaring the crap out of me - he was scary as hell, but he never did get physical with me. His marriage to mom is still intact and he’s been really good to her, so these days and for a long time now, I think very highly of him.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The best things about growing up were the great outdoors, Lego, Boy Scouts, music, bikes, hockey, my sisters who competed with Mum in the mothering department, and my brother who I idolized. Dad was a huge influence in terms of outdoorsmanship, music, and morality, but he was distant and ofttimes surly and hostile towards me...it was complicated...he was stupid as shit when it came to showing affection for me, if he had any, but brilliant in most other ways. Mum was temperate and nurturing, and I'm certain she never understood Dad's relationship with me.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

The Forest Rangers & Rainbow Country were a couple of TV shows I liked. Not much TV though, only if the weather wasn't good enough for us to be out playing or on our bikes.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

We had chickens, ducks, guineas and a milk cow in the back yard. By 1951 I could read, we had no television. I wore rubber boots to gather eggs each morning. In winter we sat in front of the fireplace with a quilt wrapped around. The trick was to get real warm, run down the hall and jump into bed. Try to fall asleep before you cool off. Memories flood back, amazing the changes I have seen.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

rhh7 said:


> We had chickens, ducks, guineas and a milk cow in the back yard. By 1951 I could read, we had no television. I wore rubber boots to gather eggs each morning. In winter we sat in front of the fireplace with a quilt wrapped around. The trick was to get real warm, run down the hall and jump into bed. Try to fall asleep before you cool off. Memories flood back, amazing the changes I have seen.


That made me think back......
The house I grew up in had three bedrooms, and only one "space heater" and it was in the living room. I remember having lots of blankets. We tore that house down when I was a young teen, there was nothing in the walls but some news paper for insulation. I don't know how we survived the winters. Good thing they had just added on a bathroom before I was born, I missed the whole "outhouse" thing my older siblings got to enjoy.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> Can you relate to this video?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, Lola, why are you trying to make me feel old? Just about everything in this video I can relate to/remember, likely more than you because I am pretty sure I have close to ten years on you if my memory serves me correctly. 

I'll relate some of my personal memories further down the thread. Thanks for posting the "memory land" video.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Was anyone lucky enough to get an allowance? 

I got squat when I was young. We were expected to do whatever with no monetary compensation.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Lola said:


> Was anyone lucky enough to get an allowance?
> 
> I got squat when I was young. We were expected to do whatever with no monetary compensation.


I got an allowance! 25 cents a week. And that 25 cents took me to a movie Saturday afternoons. 10 cents to get in, 10 cents for a popcorn, and 5 cents for a drink.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> I got an allowance! 25 cents a week. And that 25 cents took me to a movie Saturday afternoons. 10 cents to get in, 10 cents for a popcorn, and 5 cents for a drink.


So what chores did you have to do for your 25 cents a week?


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

As young pups me and my buddy would take guinea sacks, walk the ditches and collect beer bottles to sell. 

Fortunately my community was full of littering drunks.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Lola said:


> So what chores did you have to do for your 25 cents a week?


I don't think I did much of anything at that age. A little later on, my brothers & I would take turns starting supper. My mother worked at a retail store, and in those days the stores all closed 6:00 pm so she was always the last one home. She always said, "no son of hers would ever go hungry when there wasn't a woman around to feed him". So we all learned to cook. She was way ahead of her time.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Johnny Spune said:


> As young pups me and my buddy would take guinea sacks, walk the ditches and collect beer bottles to sell.
> 
> Fortunately my community was full of littering drunks.


I did the picking bottles thing too. Then I got a paper route and I was really in the money. In those days, in Edmonton at least, the daily paper didn't come out till about 3:00 pm in the afternoon. There was no such thing as a morning paper.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The only time we got money from our parents was for our birthdays. We got a crisp $10 bill.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> I did the picking bottles thing too. Then I got a paper route and I was really in the money. In those days, in Edmonton at least, the daily paper didn't come out till about 3:00 pm in the afternoon. There was no such thing as a morning paper.


There was no paper routes where I grew up cause nobody knew how to read.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Lola said:


> The only time we got money from our parents was for our birthdays. We got a crisp $10 bill.


10 bucks! Suuuuuweet! 

That would’ve bought...about 24 beer?

Then more empty beer bottles for the kids with guinea sacks.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sometimes the rents would drop me off at the dump with a deck chair and a .177. I think they believed that shooting rats at the dump for 4 or 5 hours on a Saturday would teach me the value of public service.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Wardo said:


> Sometimes the rents would drop me off at the dump with a deck chair and a .177. I think they believed that shooting rats at the dump for 4 or 5 hours on a Saturday would teach me the value of public service.


 Sounds more like a set up for your "rents" to get some Saturday afternoon knooky


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I did the picking bottles thing too. Then I got a paper route and I was really in the money. In those days, in Edmonton at least, the daily paper didn't come out till about 3:00 pm in the afternoon. There was no such thing as a morning paper.


Haha my first job besides babysitting was delivering and collecting for a crappy community paper in Winnipeg, the Metro One. I think they published weekly and collected monthly. I learned a few things, but I was a wimpy 13-14 yr old doing it in the west end ‘projects’. Not many wanted to pay for a paper they got for free regardless. I didn’t last that long heh.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

jb welder said:


> The Forest Rangers & Rainbow Country were a couple of TV shows I liked. Not much TV though, only if the weather wasn't good enough for us to be out playing or on our bikes.


When I was a teenager, I frequented a greasy spoon that was owned and run by the helicopter pilot from the Forrest Rangers and his wife.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> Was anyone lucky enough to get an allowance?
> 
> I got squat when I was young. We were expected to do whatever with no monetary compensation.


For a long time I got a dime and then a quarter but only when I didn't have a job. Most of the time I had a paper route that made me a few dollars but I had about 50 customers and delivered the paper daily in our small village. There was a lot of walking when I couldn't use my bicycle because of the cold and snow from about November to mid April.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Anyone do cubs or Boy Scouts? I did 3 years of cubs and loved it. I got to go up in a 4 seater airplane when I was 9 or 10. I was lucky, over the course of 2 different cities I had great involved leaders. But I never did go on to Scouts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lola said:


> Was anyone lucky enough to get an allowance?
> 
> I got squat when I was young. We were expected to do whatever with no monetary compensation.


As long as I worked for it I got a dime/week (late '60s) but after I got my daily morning paper route I got nothing. Not sure why the allowance even started, I had to do chores before it started. Delivered papers for 4 or 5 years, not including what I had helped my brother with prior. Tips were pretty good.

Allowance or not, I grew up doing chores and lots of them. Shovelling snow, cutting grass, house cleaning, mending, kitchen chores, splitting and stacking firewood, carrying water (literally, at the cottage we didn't having plumbing), running errands. I wasn't given a choice. Also had to help out around my Dad's church without recompense. No wonder I became a unionist.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

Sure don't miss being dad's tv remote.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

A great childhood memory was finding out about this singer called Ronnie James Dio., then Gary Moore , and then best of all some new Swedish kid called Yngwie Malmsteen. Best childhood music memory. That hooked me on metal and then hair metal/shredders in the 80s.
First show was D.O.A, Forgotten Rebels and someone else, than Rainbow and the Scorpions together in i think Guelph


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Started working on Dad’s salmon troller when I was 12. Up until my later teens I made $1000 a summer. Just did the math. $1.00 an hour. He did buy me a banged up 70 Mustang when I was 15 that I fixed up and had ready when I got my license at 16. That car and playing in a band had it’s “advantages”. Entered into wage negotiations when I was done with that nonsense and made enough to put myself through university without any debt. My nasty lunch story involves cucumber and mayo on white bread with warm milk in a thermos. Day, after day, after day. Still makes me fucking shudder.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

BSTheTech said:


> Started working on Dad’s salmon troller when I was 12. Up until my later teens I made $1000 a summer. Just did the math. $1.00 an hour. He did buy me a banged up 70 Mustang when I was 15 that I fixed up and had ready when I got my license at 16. That car and playing in a band had it’s “advantages”. Entered into wage negotiations when I was done with that nonsense and made enough to put myself through university without any debt. My nasty lunch story involves cucumber and mayo on white bread with warm milk in a thermos. Day, after day, after day. Still makes me fucking shudder.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Sure don't miss being dad's tv remote.


LOL Yep, remember that well. We only had two channels so the command was basic - and always the same. "Change the channel".

I have many similar memories, but a few I haven't seen yet are when I was young and dreaming of being older. Old enough to drive. Old enough to own a car. I walked by a teacher's house most days for a year (while he was in town) and saw a Strat on a stand sitting beside an amp in is living room. That was another wish I had - a guitar or two displayed in my living room, ready to be played.

I find it good to look back on those and go:

√
√ and
√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I remember going to BC for summer vacation & playing mini golf-and stopping at magic/novelty store & buying stuff my Dad said was a waste of money--but we had fun with it, so it wasn't wasted.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Child hood memories this was 2 blocks from our home.




Never really heard the music except here and there but the screams man were they loud for an out door venue.Would sit in front of the TV while watching the indian head waiting for morning cartoons. here I come to save the day mighty mouse is on the way


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My best childhood memories are being out in the woods with my friends, building camps, fishing on the weekends and when I was a teenager, spending time in the woods during hunting season. I guess I was a woodsy kind of kid and I still love it. One of my sisters and her husband owned a 100 acre farm not too far from home and I spent a lot of time there helping them with their planting and harvesting.

Her husband was a good singer and decent guitar player and he is the one that had the most effect on me wanting to play guitar. I asked him to teach me but he was not a good teacher so that never went very far. I had great parents that showed me a lot of love and spent lots of time with me. Being the youngest of 10 children, I think I got the bulk of their time since all but one sister had moved out by the time I came along. I didn't know it when I was young but we were rather poor. There were very little luxuries but I never suffered for lack of the necessities. My summers were spent mostly outdoors doing the things I mentioned above and playing baseball where I pitched in little league. I was average, like most things.

In the winter we did a lot of sledding/tobogganing and playing hockey outside until when I was around 12, the village built an arena where I played hockey (goalie) on the local high school team. We always had good hockey teams in Minto and although I was average, our team was one of the best around.

There are many lessons I learned from my Father. One was to do a good job, not a fast, inferior one._ "People will never see how fast you did the job but they will see the quality"_, he said. I have never forgotten that.. Another lesson was not to keep anything valuable in your shirt pocket. After losing over $10.00 out of my shirt pocket he told me a story about his harmonica which he was given when he was a kid. He was asked to go out and get some water out of the well (yep, no running water when he was growing up) and as he bent over to pull up the bucket out of the well, his new harmonic fell out of his shirt pocket and down into the bottom of the well, never to be seen again. They were very poor, with a number of mouths to feed and living in a miner's shack. (two rooms). A harmonica, he told me, cost about a dollar at that time and a miner made about $7.00 a week so a $1.00 harmonica was about a whole day's pay. I could tell from the tone of his voice that losing the harmonica was a huge loss for him. So, I remember his story and never put anything valuable in my shirt pocket.

My Dad loved music and bought me my fiirst guitar. More on that later if I can find the picture.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

The montage miss Radio-Canada's colored butterly of 1967...

The VW bus moved me... I was fourteen ot fifteen I guess... It could hardly reach seventy miles an hour. We were not rich, but Dad had built our bungalow, he would service his car, we could eat three meals a day and my mother used to make the cooking, sew most of our pants and shirts and knit everything else she could. The family had the habit of harvesting blueberries my little brother and I would sell door by door (no licence necessary then) to pay an extra : some years we took a day at the circus coming by, but that particular year we rent a cottage in Vermont I guess : Skytop Cottages I kind of remember. The VW bus hardly climbed the Adirondack mountains being on first gear when reached the top ! One day we went to New-York to visit the Empire State Building. I remember also a day at Gaslight Village. I have to say my father would sometimes drive as much as four hundreds miles as a Sunday ride these days. It was a happy week. But the VW bus moved me because it was the only real family vacations we ever had : Dad rarely had vacations during summer and most of the time used to work on other jobs to make ends meet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2019)

mawmow said:


> The montage miss Radio-Canada's colored butterly of 1967...


Here ya go.
How you could see it on radio though ..


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Original cast. Remember they had a English/French version as well as English/Spanish? Jim Henson was a class act.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

And your absolute favourite cartoon was? 

My two favourite cartoons were the Jetsons and the Flintstones.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> My best childhood memories are being out in the woods with my friends, building camps, fishing on the weekends and when I was a teenager, spending time in the woods during hunting season. I guess I was a woodsy kind of kid and I still love it. One of my sisters and her husband owned a 100 acre farm not too far from home and I spent a lot of time there helping them with their planting and harvesting.
> 
> Her husband was a good singer and decent guitar player and he is the one that had the most effect on me wanting to play guitar. I asked him to teach me but he was not a good teacher so that never went very far. I had great parents that showed me a lot of love and spent lots of time with me. Being the youngest of 10 children, I think I got the bulk of their time since all but one sister had moved out by the time I came along. I didn't know it when I was young but we were rather poor. There were very little luxuries but I never suffered for lack of the necessities. My summers were spent mostly outdoors doing the things I mentioned above and playing baseball where I pitched in little league. I was average, like most things.
> 
> ...


These are beautiful memories to behold Steadfastly.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Lola said:


> And your absolute favourite cartoon was?
> 
> My two favourite cartoons were the Jetsons and the Flintstones.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> These are beautiful memories to behold Steadfastly.


Thank you, Lola. My wife and I have reflected many times on growing up and though they were not perfect, we both had very good parents that really looked out for us and guided us with, although imperfect hands, loving ones.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

How about this?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

BSTheTech said:


> How about this?


Was that the sign off for CBC? I can’t remember this. What year are we talking?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Bugs Bunny without question. So much culture and multi level humour.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Lola said:


> Was that the sign off for CBC? I can’t remember this. What year are we talking?


The vid says 1987 but I remember it or a similar one much earlier (1971-74). I can remember them playing a version before Mr. Dressup came on.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

keto said:


> Bugs Bunny without question. So much culture and multi level humour.


My Dad usually ignored what we watched on TV but would sit and watch when either Bugs Bunny or Roadrunner was on.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

This guy still makes me laugh...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

BSTheTech said:


> This guy still makes me laugh...
> 
> View attachment 240228


Marvin the Martian! Didn’t he have a sidekick?


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Here ya go.
> How you could see it on radio though ..


Thanks ! 
Unfortunately as I remember it the butterfly opened his wings to show colors more of the rainbow type, at least with clearer colors and more red... or my memory makes me remember some subconscious wishes... ;-)


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

We would watch this till mighty mouse came on and as for Marvins pet K-9


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

BSTheTech said:


> The vid says 1987 but I remember it or a similar one much earlier (1971-74). I can remember them playing a version before Mr. Dressup came on.


I've seen that a million times and I wasn't born until '75 and wasn't that high jump highlight from the Montreal Olympics in '76?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> I did the picking bottles thing too. Then I got a paper route and I was really in the money. In those days, in Edmonton at least, the daily paper didn't come out till about 3:00 pm in the afternoon. There was no such thing as a morning paper.


I was a paperboy as well...loved that job as it was 30-60 minutes per day with 3-4 hours of collecting every two weeks and I'd usually make $250-$300/month...roughly $10/hour!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

BSTheTech said:


> Original cast. Remember they had a English/French version as well as English/Spanish? Jim Henson was a class act.
> 
> View attachment 240186


I liked Buddy and Jim, who were a sort of Abbott & Costello-like duo on the show in the earliest days. Favorite ever moment from them occurs at 1:45. Brilliant.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> I was a paperboy as well...loved that job as it was 30-60 minutes per day with 3-4 hours of collecting every two weeks and I'd usually make $250-$300/month...roughly $10/hour!


Delivered the ill-fated Montreal Star for a year or so, during the Expo year. The truck would come by and drop the pile of papers on a corner for me to stick into a carry bag. The first or second Saturday I was delivering, a huge gust of wind came along and blew the entire pile down the street, about 144 pages of 54 papers. A bunch of kids in the neighbourhood helped me piece them together in someone's hallway, from what we were able to recover. Some folks ended up missing a section here or there. That was one bloody long day. Every time I find myself with my pockets laden with change, I still feel like a paperboy, all these years later.

I've probably mentioned it in past, but for anyone with preteen children or grandchildren, I highly recommend the books of Canadian writer Ken Roberts. His book "Pop Bottles" ( Pop Bottles by Ken Roberts ) harkens back to a time when empty bottles, and especially finding a bunch of them, were the children's winning 6/49 ticket. If you found a bunch, it was like being contacted by a lawyer regarding the will of an uncle you never knew you had. A terrific read.

I used to watch Maggie Muggins ( Maggie Muggins - Wikipedia ) and Uncle Chichimus ( Uncle Chichimus ). I'd also watch my grandparents and parents crowd around the TV and guffaw at The Plouffe Family ( Plouffe Family, The ), and of course Wayne and Shuster ("I told him, Julie don't go").


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lola said:


> And your absolute favourite cartoon was?
> 
> My two favourite cartoons were the Jetsons and the Flintstones.


Flintstones and the Beatles


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What was your most favourite memory growing up? 

Mine was going to see Santa at the old Eatons building downtown TO. I got out of school for the day and my mom, my sister and I would have lunch together then as promised we could pick a toy that we really wanted. I always wanted the latest Barbie doll.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Shopping "downtown" at Christmas was always magical. The Bay, Eatons, Woodwards, Zellers, all within a few block radius, and all decked out. 

I remember all the little corner grocery stores that used to be all over the place before the big grocery stores started staying open nights and Sundays. They always had the best candy.

I thought of "Sweet Tarts" the other day. Round sour candies that came in a package, had hearts printed on them and they had sayings I think......not sure about that. How about Mo-Jo's? 2 for a penny? or was it 5 for a penny? With a nickle you could get a nice little bag of them anyway.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Favourite cartoon? Loony Toons. The musical arrangements are classic, and I wondered as a child how my Dad knew all the music since he obviously didn’t grow up with TV. Funny stuff that still is.

I delivered the Globe & Mail for a couple of years in Brantford and the London Free Press for a couple of years in the town of St. Marys. Six days a week, mornings, except when we went north for the summer. It was hard work but it kept me fit and out of trouble.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Always scheming. Never turned out good. Multiple lives.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep, I go with these guys as well.......











Although, honorable mention to this cool cat ........


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Long before the light-saber, there was the electro-quarter-staff.
I'm sure I must have seen each of these about a thousand times.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2019)

*


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Always liked Snaggelpuss. Quite the dapper fellow...even. Exit, stage left!





And what, no love for Tennesee Tuxedo and Chumley?





Or Roger Ramjet?





Or Milton the Monster?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

5:30am, Saturday morning, Channel 9, The Samurai.





Then, 6:00am. The Thunderbirds.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


>







(Although Rocky & Bullwinkle was probably my favourite & responsible for a big chunk of my sense of humour)
It wasn't until years later I found out I was watching re-runs.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mr. Magoo










Fantastic Four


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Birdman


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2019)

jb welder said:


> Birdman


Has since become a lawyer


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Has since become a lawyer


And...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This was one of my moms and mine favourite show. We would get our snacks ready and sit together and have such a wonderful time watching and laughing together.

What wonderful moments and memories I cherish. Some of the best.

Did any of you watch this show?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Yup, the good old days! I had some really memorable times at high school. Also some horrible times like Science class. I failed because I wouldn’t dissect a frog. I remember going home in tears after I was ridiculed for not doing it.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

In the early 60's in Scarborough running around the neighbourhood with realistic 6 shooters and rifles playing running gun fights , ducking behind trees, in driveways behind cars, donned with cowboy hats and leather belts, never running out of ammo.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Or, playing tag or hide n’ go seek at night. 

Friday night antics were so much fun. My brothers didn’t like to include me in their activities because I was a girl but I wouldn’t take no for an answer. I would just join in much to their chagrin!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

ed2000 said:


> In the early 60's in Scarborough running around the neighbourhood with realistic 6 shooters and rifles playing running gun fights , ducking behind trees, in driveways behind cars, donned with cowboy hats and leather belts, never running out of ammo.


Further to that, we lived near a stand of willows and many times spent time making bows with string, and straightening, shaving, and pointing branches for arrows. Nobody ever lost an eye.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2019)

ed2000 said:


> In the early 60's in Scarborough


Everyone had some sort of 'suicide hill' in their neighbourhood.
I lived a 5 min bike ride from the Bluffs.
We would dare each other to see how far we would ride down the cliff trails before hitting the brakes.
We also had a good chuckle reading in the local paper, The Mirror, about people needing a rescue from the cliffs.
We learned every path going up and down from Cudia Park to the bottom of Midland Ave.
Sometimes just scaling the cliffs.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> Yup, the good old days! I had some really memorable times at high school. Also some horrible times like Science class. I failed because I wouldn’t dissect a frog. I remember going home in tears after I was ridiculed for not doing it.


Points to the makers for using Alice Cooper of the 70s--I've seen too many documentaries about 70s music that include Kiss & David Bowie & others like that that completely ignore Alice


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Everyone had some sort of 'suicide hill' in their neighbourhood.
> I lived a 5 min bike ride from the Bluffs.
> We would dare each other to see how far we would ride down the cliff trails before hitting the brakes.
> We also had a good chuckle reading in the local paper, The Mirror, about people needing a rescue from the cliffs.
> ...


We had a place that was known by different names.
But we called it The Cliffs.
We sometimes rode out bikes through it & sometimes left them up top & walked down through them.
one time I was there with some friends from school and a girl rode down one "hill "we had never ridden down before (for good reason)
She made it so the guys looked at each other & without saying a word we knew we had to ride down as well.
At one point I was not in contact with my bike at all, how I wound up at the bottom in one piece I do not know.
I wasn't yet a teenager.
I decided then & there that no matter how many girls rode down that "hill" I was not doing that again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2019)




----------

